# successful method to store papercraft papers and cards..???



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Does anyone on here or has anyone come up with a storage-organizational working method to store for anytime use card making and paperwork designing papers, glues, scissors, tissues, ribbons etc.? I have a desk but need to come up with something to unheap the mess. There is so much variety to handle. And is there anything to be able to use that is essentially free - not going out to buy a bunch of bins (that have gotten expensive lately.) s


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cubbyholes are nice, but not dust free. I would look for a cabinet with shallow drawers. Then, you can add a divider for the drawer to keep things organized. They do make dividers that divide in a grid, not just rows. That would keep glue, scissors and the like in their place. If you are using large papers, you can make an artist's storage cabinet. Look in a catalog to see what I mean. Art Supplies from Dick Blick Art Materials Dowels nailed to the side of any cabinet can hold ribbons and wrapping paper.

They also make carry alls for sewers and knitters. These would normally be a plastic box with a lift out shelf. The shelf will have compartments for small items.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks - this is a very interesting site and especially for ideas. I am not one to put things INTO or down into things - got to have an area where it is in sight. I actually liked the wire shelving bin on the first page ! s


----------



## mamawojo (Aug 10, 2010)

I use file cabinets with hanging files. I got lucky and got the file cabinets and the hanging files when DH's office moved to a smaller location. You may be able to find the cabinets and maybe even the hanging files on craigslist. 

I have things like scissors, ribbons, misc. pieces, whatever in ziploc baggies and then in one of the hanging files. Not perfect but because they're closed it looks "cleaner".

Hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I've never lived in a place where dust wasn't a problem, so for me, all the "open" systems are great if materials don't stay longer than a week or two, but your tools - that's the crux of my problem. I have to listen to this more than occasionally: http://music.sjtucker.com/track/the-mice

The cheapest and most flexible way for materials for me is to use the file storage cardboard boxes with lids - catagories are up to you, they stack and you can easily finish off the outside. File folders make divider/holders for paper. For ribbons and odd sized stuff I look for envelope boxes, again the lid is the deal. They can be all opened at the same time (file cabinets & drawers are a drawback for me there) to pull for projects. Portfolios hold large size stock, they're easy to make yourself with mountboard. Rolls of paper just get stashed between the file boxes. I hardly ever use my drafting table on a slant anymore, my working stuff just goes to the back.

The tools are something I'm still working on - I covet candle boxes long enough for my brushes, I make an insert to secure fan brushes; pencil boxes and medium "sets" can provide long-lasting containers. Stacking plastic shoe bins hold my potential-disaster stuff like ink bottles, ink pens go with.

Now if I could just figure out something for cutting mats...


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been doing scrapbooking and making my own cards for a long time. Always had a heck of a time finding ways to store everything neatly but still accessible. I have finally found the best way ever. No more mess ever! I keep it all at my sisters house....lol! She can use it anytime she wants and I have her company when I use it. It works for me! Mmmm, sorry this probably did not help much did it?


----------

